# Buprenorphine/Ultram



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

I was thinking about talking to my psych about trying out one of these. Opiates seem to help the most, other than klonpin. I've read online some people take bupe just for their depression. With it being a partial opiate agonist mixed with naloxone wich is an opiate blocker some people say you can stick to one dose and never need to adjust it. I guess the drawback is eventually like with every other med it will lose it's effectiveness and will just be another pill to take with fear of going through withdrawl. Does anyone have any more insight into this? Big mistake, or worth a try?

Ultram has helped me in the past, but you build up a tolerance quick...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Interesting you should post this. I just started taking suboxone (buprenorphine) about 5 days ago. I was a heroin addict, it was the only thing that made me able to get through the day with DP. After I got busted with dope I decided to go to a pain management doctor and tell her my story. I basically just told her that I am in agony and want to kill myself when I'm not on opiates which is the truth. She prescribed me suboxone which I was kind of bummed about at first because I wanted oxy or at least methadone. The suboxone has been perfect for me though. It really helps me get through the day and totally takes the edge off things. It's also really nice because it lasts 24 hours, there is no high and low it's just a smooth steady high, for lack of a better word. As far as the naloxone goes from what I understand it is in suboxone but only released when the pill is crushed. This is so that if people try to shoot it or snort it, it won't work. So I don't think you are actually getting naloxone in your system when you take it under the tongue.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Interesting you should post this. I just started taking suboxone (buprenorphine) about 5 days ago. I was a heroin addict, it was the only thing that made me able to get through the day with DP. After I got busted with dope I decided to go to a pain management doctor and tell her my story. I basically just told her that I am in agony and want to kill myself when I'm not on opiates which is the truth. She prescribed me suboxone which I was kind of bummed about at first because I wanted oxy or at least methadone. The suboxone has been perfect for me though. It really helps me get through the day and totally takes the edge off things. It's also really nice because it lasts 24 hours, there is no high and low it's just a smooth steady high, for lack of a better word. As far as the naloxone goes from what I understand it is in suboxone but only released when the pill is crushed. This is so that if people try to shoot it or snort it, it won't work. So I don't think you are actually getting naloxone in your system when you take it under the tongue.


Hi Surfing,

I'm interested to know how the buprenorphine has been treating you. Given that most of the recent research suggests that kappa-opioid antagonism might be the key to curing dp, and buprenorphine is the only thing approved for human use that is remotely like a selective k-opioid antagonist, I'd really like to know how buprenorphine has been working for your dp/dr.

Thanks!


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

californian said:


> Hi Surfing,
> 
> I'm interested to know how the buprenorphine has been treating you. Given that most of the recent research suggests that kappa-opioid antagonism might be the key to curing dp, and buprenorphine is the only thing approved for human use that is remotely like a selective k-opioid antagonist, I'd really like to know how buprenorphine has been working for your dp/dr.
> 
> Thanks!


Well I couldn't get a prescription for it. I told my psych. opiates have helped me the most besides klonopin (because i'm afraid to come off it). But he said it's a big no no unless you're addicted to opiates. Then I told him I spend 200 a month on Kratom, he didn't know what it was. The active ingredients of kratom "7-hydroxymitraygynie and mitragynine are structurally related to yohimbine and other tryptamines, their pharmacology is quite different, acting primarily as mu-opioid receptor agonists". I told him it was legal in the united states, you can order it online, and he said to stop taking it. He said depressive people on opiates have a 30% higher chance of becoming suicidal, then he gave me this book about how medicine has changed over the past 100 years, and why.

I wish I hadn't brought it up though. I told him 'I dont want to sound like i'm drug seeking, but....' He seemed pretty understanding , he said not many of the meds i'm on seem to have much effect.

Not to sound negative, but I've already tried naltrexone and it didn't help me. It was low dose though, ldn. Mabye the high dose naltrexone helps others.


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

double post


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

nabber said:


> Well I couldn't get a prescription for it. I told my psych. opiates have helped me the most besides klonopin (because i'm afraid to come off it). But he said it's a big no no unless you're addicted to opiates. Then I told him I spend 200 a month on Kratom, he didn't know what it was. The active ingredients of kratom "7-hydroxymitraygynie and mitragynine are structurally related to yohimbine and other tryptamines, their pharmacology is quite different, acting primarily as mu-opioid receptor agonists". I told him it was legal in the united states, you can order it online, and he said to stop taking it. He said depressive people on opiates have a 30% higher chance of becoming suicidal, then he gave me this book about how medicine has changed over the past 100 years, and why.
> 
> I wish I hadn't brought it up though. I told him 'I dont want to sound like i'm drug seeking, but....' He seemed pretty understanding , he said not many of the meds i'm on seem to have much effect.
> 
> Not to sound negative, but I've already tried naltrexone and it didn't help me. It was low dose though, ldn. Mabye the high dose naltrexone helps others.


Thanks for the reply, Nabber. I have a neurologist who is quite willing to be experimental with this stuff. He's not the cocky type of doctor at all and is willing to learn more about this disorder that so many people know nothing about. He's an amazing fellow in a lot of ways. He's willing to let me try it because it is a kappa-antagonist. So if I decide to go through with it I'll post the results for sure.


----------

